# 629-4 Mountain Gun



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My new (to me) 629-4 Mountain Gun. Thanks Pete, (whatch' think of the grips I put on it?). :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:drooling::drooling: Here I thought I was going to make through the day with out drooling.:drooling: Very nice revolver you got there Charlie.:smt023:drooling:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, so tell us the rest of the story ...

When was she built?

How many mountains have ya shot with her, so far?

Oh, by the way, She's a beauty of a gun. Great grips.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> OK, so tell us the rest of the story ...
> 
> When was she built?
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!:supz:


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

charlie the grips look great!!!.sweet smith let us know how it shoots.
pete


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats. Used to have one; wish I still did. (Got a standard 4" 629 now.)

Couple of observations from my experience:

- I got a little blood on my right thumb knuckle from the cylinder latch hitting it on recoil. My solution was to buy a spare latch, and "dehorn" it - that is, file and polish off the sharp edges. Take a Band-Aid on your first range trip, just in case you have the same problem.

- For looks, can't beat wood. For shooting, on the other hand, I prefer the Pachmayr Decelerator.

- For fun, my favorite .44 Mag drill is the Charging Grizzly. Go online, and find a picture of a snarling grizzly bear. Print it out life-size. That's your target. Go to the local indoor range, where they have electric target pulleys. Put the bear out at 25 yards. Load up with the full-charge blasters, none of this .44 Special stuff. Set the target distance indicator to "0". Ready? Press the "Go" button on the target setter, so that the target runs from 25 yards down to 0. Your objective is to make 6 head shots on the bear before it gets to you. A real adrenaline rush!

Standing by for range report.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

That is really awesome!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is a real beauty, and a serious shooter.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Charlie,
I think that is a b-e-a-utiful pistol. However it may be to much of a pistol for one of your....advanced years. Let me give you my address. (sweet stocks)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! It shoots great. Thinking about making it my daily carry gun....................:anim_lol:


----------

